

Get your books more cheaply – possibly - 00_NOP
http://cartesianproduct.wordpress.com/2013/11/24/get-your-books-more-cheaply-possibly/

======
mattsears
Is there an API that can find books from multiple sellers by say, ISBN? It
would be nice to easily find the cheapest book from various sellers.

~~~
nodata
Similar but related, I use this:
[http://www.cheapriver.com/](http://www.cheapriver.com/)

It compares prices amongst Amazon: different country sites price things
differently, the site above compares them with postage. It's often cheaper to
buy from a different country.

------
code_chimp
I just buy direct from O'Reilly or Pragmatic Programmers' websites. The books
are DRM-free and they come with free updates.

------
mariusz79
Or better yet, for the price of just a few books you can have access to a
really decent library at acm.org or computer.org

